# Right Wing Radicals and the Karl Rove Campaign Playbook -- Too Much?



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If you have not bothered reading the ENTIRE following article about the Far Right Political Tactics used by the Republicans during the Presidential ELECTION Cycle, YOU SHOULD. Many fellow LJs appear to be using just such tactics leading up to the American Presidential Election for 2012. Voter beware:

DECIPHERING KARL ROVE'S PLAYBOOK:
CAMPAIGN TACTICS AND RESPONSE STRATEGIES
Art Silverblatt
Jane Squier Bruns
Gina Jensen
Art Silverblatt, Ph.D
Department of Communications and Journalism
Webster University
470 E. Lockwood
St. Louis, Mo. 63119
3140968-6925
[email protected]
Art Silverblatt, Ph.D is Professor of Communications and Journalism at Webster
University, St. Louis, Missouri.
Jane Squier Bruns was co-founder and Vice President of the Communications Company,
one of the leading political media-consulting firms in Washington, DC. Her first
campaign was the Hubert Humphrey presidential election in 1968.
Gina Jensen is Instructor of Oral Communications at Webster University, St. Louis,
Missouri.

Tactic #1: Take the Offensive

Tactic #2: Attack Your Opponent's Strengths

Tactic #3: Accuse Your Opponent of What He/She is Going to Accuse You Of

Tactic #4: Go Negative, Then Cry Foul

Tactic #5: The "Big Lie"

Tactic #6: Appeal to Moral Values

Tactic #7 Sell the Bush(or current Candidate's) Persona

Tactic #9: Exploit the Media

Tactic #10: Create Straw Issues

Tactic #11: Employ Surrogates

Tactic #12: Use Emotional Appeals

Tactic #13: Rely on Expert Testimonials

Tactic #14: Rhetorical Devices

Tactic 15: Use of Language


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

and the R's are the only ones that read?
tom


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought you wanted to end political threads?


----------



## PineMan (Jul 23, 2008)

That's politics. The a**holes on both sides do exactly the same thing, Mike.

Left = Government reliance.
Right = Self reliance.

Left = group think.
Right = Individual think.

There is no disputing those facts.

Go ahead and flame away. I won't be coming back to this thread since it will be the same thing over and over again by the same old people.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Really? Really? Whichever side is pointing their fingers the most, is the ones you need to scrutanize the most, right now, that's the left. Sorry dude.

Enough man, go find a politics forum seriously. I may have only been on here for a week, but I've YET to see you post about woodworking.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This makes NO SENSE whatsoever!! You start a Post on Doing away with Political and Religous Topics, a BUNCH of LJ'ers respond, consensus is NO! Your Personal Conclusion is NO!

Now you Post this? Is it about Politics OR "Other LJ'ers" that you don't particularly care for?* " Many fellow LJs appear to be using just such tactics…...."* *" YOU SHOULD"* No I shouldn't! I Don't live in the USA and I don't give a Rat's Butt what they are doing!

TCC: You're right! You've ONLY been on here for *8* Days. *" but I've YET to see you post about woodworking."*
In 8 Days?


> ?


Did YOU check Mike's Profile to see how many Postings He's done on* Woodworking in 567 Days?* See HIS List of "Forum Topics", "Projects", "Reviews"? Of course not!

I'm gone!! Too much (Censored) going on around here!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick, you are correct. I would prefer that it ALL go away… NO politics,... NO religion. Since it is NOT gone at this time, I will address the radical right as they address the rest of us, AKA blocking, return rants, rudeness, whatever they use I will use.

And Rick, you make an Excellent point in that you do NOT live in the US. The only reason you should care is that ALL POLITICS AND RELIGIOUS TALK SHOULD GO AWAY and NOT just one side.


----------



## festeringsplinter (Dec 6, 2011)

You should never argue with an idiot…..............they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience!!!


----------



## PineMan (Jul 23, 2008)

festeringsplinter - that about sums it up. Still it can be fun to play with an idiot for a little while.

A few truths:

If a "Republican" doesn't like guns, he doesn't buy one.
If a "Democrat" doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.

If a "Republican" is a vegetarian, he doesn't` eat meat.
If a "Democrat" is a vegetarian, he wants all meat products banned for everyone.

If a "Republican" sees a foreign threat, he thinks about how to defeat his enemy.
If a "Democrat" sees a foreign threat he wonders how to surrender gracefully and still look good.

If a "Republican" is homosexual, he quietly leads his life.
If a "Democrat" is homosexual, he demands legislated respect.

If a person of color is "Republican", he sees himself as independently successful.
Their "Democrat" counterparts see themselves as victims in need of government protection.

If a "Republican" is down-and-out, he thinks about how to better his situation.
A "Democrat" wonders who is going to take care of him.

If a "Republican" doesn't like a talk show host, he switches channels.
"Democrats" demand that those they don't like be shut down.

If a "Republican" is a non-believer, he doesn't go to church.
A "Democrat" non-believer wants any mention of God and religion silenced (Unless it's a foreign religion)

If a "Republican" decides he needs health care, he goes about shopping for it, or may choose a job that provides it.
A "Democrat" demands that the rest of us pay for his.

If a "Republican" slips and falls in a store, he gets up, laughs and is embarrassed.
If a "Democrat" slips and falls, he grabs his neck, moans like he's in labor and then sues.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmmmm…. So which ones are republicans and which ones are democrats? Not sure which one obama is?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

George W must be all smiles now to see what is going on in Iraq now that the troops are gone.
What a mess he made.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If a "Democrat" wants an abortion, she will seek a doctor who will perform one. 
A "Republican" will deny EVERYONE abortions and promote the killing of doctors who perform them.

If a "Republican" loses a Presidential election, they immediately sue and go to the Supreme Court, using their Governor Brother to "re-count" the ballets.
A "Democrat" who is cheated out of the Presidency will accept that result with dignity and go off and win a Nobel Prize.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
Pineman; if you substitute older generation for Rep. and younger generation for Dem your post still makes a lot of sense. 
The biggest problem that we as a country face today IMHO is the loss of those"old fashioned" values. Deals were struck and sealed with a handshake-period. When there was some sort of issue it was solved-and there was always some sort of compromise-ON BOTH PARTIES. (capitals for emphasis) Today nobody,either Dem or Rep wants to budge a damn inch-so in the end all we have is nothing gets done and everybody points a finger saying"it's his fault" and trys to convince people that they are righteously justified.
Just my .02
tom


----------



## PineMan (Jul 23, 2008)

mike - You got those nasty Republicans on the first one. You guys only prefer to kill babies and but not murderers.
On the second one you're just being a cry baby.

tom427cid - sounds right to me.

You might be a liberal if:

you know gender is a social construct, but have no idea where electricity comes from.

you think the "evil" of Stalinist regimes is overstated and the tyranny of the American regime is never stated enough.

you believe portraying Bush as the Joker is political satire, but portraying Obama as the Joker is racist.

if you believe Glenn Beck is an extremist because Keith Olbermann told you so.

if you think America is a cesspool of fat lobotomized WalMart Jesusbots who have the gall to question your patriotism.

you believe in the separation of Church and State; Mosque and State, not so much.

you believe that hurricanes are caused by people, and that crime is caused by the environment.

you think that treating all people equally, regardless of race, is racist.

you burn tons of carbon to attend a global warming conference that only sanctions the cleanest nation on Earth.

you believe in having dialog with your opponents, and that they'd better shut up during this dialog.

you think everyone would agree with you if they were open minded, and you refuse to listen to any other possibility.

if all your political arguments contain the phrase, "It's Bush's fault."

you believe that Pro-Life violates right of privacy, but you want to tell people they can't eat french fries.

you believe that immersing a crucifix in urine is fine art, but depicting the prophet Mohammed is insensitive.

you think the problem is that Obama is just too darn moderate.

you spend your day telling people that a border fence can't work, then drive home to your gated community.

you think Sarah Palin was too inexperienced to be VP but that Obama had plenty of experience to be President.

you think the Right needs to be rounded up in camps to prevent them from acting like Nazis.

you think credit card companies are evil when they lend money, and mortgage companies are evil when they don't.

you believe education is A) the single most critical key to our future, and B) impossible to measure.

you think people have too many kids, and that those kids need to pay for your Social Security.

you think the Government should be obsessed with race, but no one else should ever mention it.

you think banks earning money on interest is wrong, but paying interest to China on the national debt is just peachy.

you think subsidies are an entitlement, tax cuts are a gift, and liberty is a controlled substance.

you totally hate haters, and wish those violent bastards would just die.

you've ever worried about the threat of Tea Party violence during a Dick Cheney heart attack thread on Kos.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

SOoo Pineman, 
You PROMISED to NOT come back 3-posts ago!
Do you have *ANY* substance? Or just Right Wing rhetoric… At total of 68 posts in three and a half YEARS puts you in at BEST a "sleeper identity" and at worst someones fraudulent "dual" identity.

BTW, also caught "miket AKA "The_Dude" double posting on another thread as well (25 posts in 35 days on two identities). Same Right Wing crap.

TCCcabinetmaker, 187 posts in just EIGHT (8) DAYS!

Rove
*Tactic #11: Employ Surrogates*-I guess if you can't recruit Right Wing Radicals, invent them!

*Accurate statistics on chance would demand that a near equal number of "new" or "sleeper" LJs would be also posting on those Right Wing Political Threads as well, but they are NOT.* And THAT is why I will continue until ALL politics/religion rhetoric is banned on LJs.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*JimC SAID: "How much have you two guys gotten done, Nothing, try talking to someone who can do something about the problems, like your elected reps." They're the ones that got us here.*

Rove *Tactic #9: Exploit the Media*

Damn Jim, I agree with you for once. If we had NOT voted in all those Damn Republicans into the *HOUSE of MisRepresentatives* then ALL this obstructionist crap from Boner and his sycophants WOULD NEVER HAVE HAPPENED! DOAH!


----------

